# Anker Angelboot



## guese1 (6. März 2011)

Hallo
Was würdet Ihr als Anker bei Einer 4,30m Anka verwenden.
Habe bei einem Bootsverleiher in MC.Pom gesehen.LKW-Bremsscheiben.Ist vielleicht etwas übertrieben wiegen ca.25 KG.Aber 5 Kilo Klappanker kannste auch vergessen .Haste schön angefüttert und treibst bei Wind dann langsam ab.Wer hat eine Idee? gruß guese1


----------



## NickAdams (6. März 2011)

*AW: Anker Angelboot*

Leeren Kanister (5 Liter, 10 Liter ....) mit Sand füllen und Seil um den Griff.

So long,

Nick


----------



## heu20 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Anker Angelboot*

Moin

Also ich hab nen 2,5kg Anker und mich hat es noch nie vertrieben! Habe 1m Kette davor und einfach den Grundsatz der Ankerseillänge beachten. In 10m Wassertiefe hab ich mindestens 20m Seil raus. Dann klappts auch mit den kleinen Ankern. 
Ansonsten bei Sand und Schlamm ein bleigefülltes Rohr nehmen. Aber nicht zu tief in den Schlamm jagen, sonst bekommst es nimmer raus.

TL Jan


----------



## u-see fischer (6. März 2011)

*AW: Anker Angelboot*



NickAdams schrieb:


> Leeren Kanister (5 Liter, 10 Liter ....) mit Sand füllen und Seil um den Griff.
> 
> So long,
> 
> Nick



Genau so sah mein erster Anker auch aus.

Inzwischen hat mir ein Kumpel Eisengewichte besorgt, M10 Gewinde rein und dort eine Schraube mit Ör reingedreht, fertig.


----------



## omnimc (6. März 2011)

*AW: Anker Angelboot*

2 5 kilo klappanker einen ans heck anderer ans bug. das seil 5 mal so tief wie die wassertiefe. knoten röhrigsteg das hält auf alle fälle anker so im rhein neben der fahrrinne.


----------



## canis777 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Anker Angelboot*



heu20 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Also ich hab nen 2,5kg Anker und mich hat es noch nie vertrieben! Habe 1m Kette davor und einfach den Grundsatz der Ankerseillänge beachten. In 10m Wassertiefe hab ich mindestens 20m Seil raus. Dann klappts auch mit den kleinen Ankern.
> Ansonsten bei Sand und Schlamm ein bleigefülltes Rohr nehmen. Aber nicht zu tief in den Schlamm jagen, sonst bekommst es nimmer raus.
> ...


also meiner ist ein bischen schwerer, vllt 5 Kg aber selbst bei Hochwasser auf der Elbe hat er gehalten. Ich habe allerdings 2m verschweisste und verzinkte Kette davor, es ist dieser hier: http://cgi.ebay.de/Anker-Faltklappanker-Schirmanker-Draggen-Klappanker-/380302434774?pt=Bootsteile_Zubeh%C3%B6r&var=&hash=item9757b82840 
funktioniert prima und ist günstig.


----------



## Bobster (6. März 2011)

*AW: Anker Angelboot*

Den Falt-Klapp-Anker benutzte ich auch und bin zufrieden.

Das A&O sind die ca. 2.00 Meter *Kette* !


----------



## canis777 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Anker Angelboot*



Bobster schrieb:


> Den Falt-Klapp-Anker benutzte ich auch und bin zufrieden.
> 
> Das A&O sind die ca. 2.00 Meter *Kette* !



Genau die ist superwichtig


----------



## gza (6. März 2011)

*AW: Anker Angelboot*



Bobster schrieb:


> Den Falt-Klapp-Anker benutzte ich auch und bin zufrieden.
> 
> Das A&O sind die ca. 2.00 Meter *Kette* !


 
Moinsen, wieso das? Verwende eigentlich immer nur Seil bei uns in der Elbe, welchen vorteil bietet die Kette ???


----------



## Jerkbaitbauer (6. März 2011)

*AW: Anker Angelboot*

hi irgendwo habe ich mal gelesen da benutzen welche sowas als anker |supergri http://cgi.ebay.de/10-KG-GUSS-HANTELSCHEIBE-GEWICHTE-HANTELSCHEIBEN-NEU-/120470709301?pt=DE_Sport_Fitness_Hanteln_Gewichte&hash=item1c0c9d2435 |rolleyes


----------



## canis777 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Anker Angelboot*

durch die Kette wird der Anker besser am Boden gehalten und kann sich besser eingraben kannst dann ein kürzeres Seil nehmen.

- die Kette sorgt            durch ihr Gewicht für einen flacheren Zugwinkel
          - besseres Eingraben des Ankers durch den flacheren Winkel


----------

